# Icones de tailles différentes sur le bureau



## guillottin (1 Avril 2009)

Je cherche partout sur internet comment attribuer à différents groupes d'icones des tailles différentes.

Je voudrais que les icones custom de mes disques dures apparaissent dans une taille supérieure aux aux autres icones de mon bureau.

Au fait je suis sur Leopard

Avez vous une solution pour moi ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Pas possible avec les options de base mais il y a moyen avec Dragthing.


----------



## guillottin (1 Avril 2009)

il n'existe que cette solution ?

Car je prefererais ne pas avoir à faire tourner en non stop un programme pour reussir à avoir des icones de tailles différentes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Pas d'autres solutions malheureusement !


----------



## link.javaux (6 Avril 2009)

pourquoi ne pas faire une icone plus petite... 

je veux dire que tu ouvres ton image, tu réduit l'image et tu sauves...

comme ça quoi;


----------



## alexandreM44 (29 Août 2009)

Il y a un solution mai tout vos icône grossirons :

1 - Clic droit Propriétés "sur le bureau"
2 - Puis aller dans Apparence
3 - Cliquer sur Avancés 
4 - Élément et chercher "Icône" 
5 - la "Taille" de l'écriture et  la "Police" peut être modifier 

*Voila bonne journée   *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h48 ----------

Il y a une solution mai tout vos icône grossirons :

1 - Clic droit Propriétés "sur le bureau"
2 - Puis aller dans Apparence
3 - Cliquer sur Avancés 
4 - Élément et chercher "Icône" 
5 - la "Taille" de l'écriture et  la "Police" peut être modifier 

*Voila bonne journée   *


----------

